# Pretty amazing...



## rsbhunter (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.survivalmonkey.com/threads/gravity-makes-light.35871/members/rsbhunter.8372/
Online * http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/this-could-be-big-abc-news/lantern-powered-gravity-071039684.html*



Here is a link to a story about a gravity powered light/generator...Maybe not the answer for a lifetime, but could be handy in an emergency situation...Hope it catches on..rsbhunter

A Lantern Powered by Gravity | This Could Be Big - Yahoo! News​


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Very cool I would use a few of those!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice. If they are 12v, you could power a 12v battery charger with one, and charge flashlight batteries. I wonder if they will cost a fortune?


----------



## rsbhunter (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't think they are capable of producing that kind of power..this is more a power out, off grid weekend light/charger...it's not meant to replace the grid...supposed to sell for $10-15 dollars each...wouldn't hurt to keep a couple in a drawer instead of a flashlight..10lb bag of flour or sugar, or a couple good size rocks will provide the energy to power it.rsbhunter


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Yup three or four would suffice in my barn. Not that i mind feeding LEDs on grid power but where I do not have to..... Free powered LEDs are even better!


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Reminds me of an old neighbors cuckoo clock 40 years ago. This should have been thought of a long time ago.


----------

